# Synchronisieren von 2 Datenbanken



## Lodrik (24. Mai 2012)

Schönen Nachmittag,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein Problem mit der Synchronisierung von 2 Datenbanken. Ich hoffe ich kann das Problem richtig beschreiben.

Ich habe eine externe Postgresdatenbank irgendwo auf einem Server und eine lokale HSQLDB. Des Weiteren wird Hibernate verwendet.

Nun soll ich auch einen gewissen Datensatz mit der Postgresdatenbank Synchronisierern bzw. updaten können. Hier scheitere ich momentan an der Umsetzung.

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich beim Importieren (was bereits funktioniert) die Daten *1 zu 1* in die HSQLDB schreibe damit ich diese dann bei einem Update ganz einfach miteinander vergleichen anhand der Primary Keys, mein Problem ist nur, die Primary Keys werden von Hibernate verwaltet ( 
	
	
	
	





```
@GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
```
 ) und das sollte auch nicht verändert werden. Momentan müsste ich mir also in irgendeiner Form merken, welchen Wert der Primary Key in der PostgresDB und HSQLDB hat, damit ich die Datensätze später wieder miteinander vergleichen kann.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich während dem Import die Hibernate-Strategy "abdrehn" kann, damit ich auch die Primary Keys von der PostgresDB übernehmen kann und diese danach wieder aktivieren kann?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich erklären.

Mfg

Lodrik


----------



## fastjack (25. Mai 2012)

Ich würde einen Migrationsjob schreiben, der alle paar Zeiteinheiten läuft. Oder durch einen UpdateListener angestoßen wird.


----------



## Lodrik (25. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Könntest du mir eventuell näher erklären (oder evt eine Informationsquelle geben), was du mit dem Migrationsjob meinst bzw. wie mir dieser bei dem Problem mit den Primary Keys behilflich sein kann?

Hibernate ist leider noch Neuland für mich.

mfg

Lodrik


----------

